# Recovered Voices



## shsherm

The Los Angeles Opera has a multi-year series of performances of works supressed by the Nazis and this series was the result of the interest of the music director, James Conlon. Many of these composers died in the Nazi death camps and their music was lost. We will never hear the many works destroyed by these killers but sometimes long lost scores are found and are now receiving the long overdue attention that they deserve. Today I attended a performance ot the opera "The Dwarf" written be Alexander Zemlinsky which is a one act masterpiece. This will be performed six more times in the current season. Zemlinski was an admirer and possible lover of Alma Schindler(Mahler) and he was a teacher of Arnold Schoenberg as well as Alban Berg and Anton Webern. He was also musically influenced by Gustav Mahler.
They also did another one act opera called "The Jug" be Viktor Ullmann who was killed by the Nazis in 1944. This opera was not as impressive but deserves to be heard.


----------

